# Frecuencimetro Analogico



## NIGASO (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

Agradeceria cualquier sugerencia que puedan darme sobre como construir un frecuencimetro analogico, el planteamiento es el siguiente: ante una señal de entrada entre 0 y 10KHz de minimo 1V, el frecuencimetro debe mostrar la frecuencia de la señal a traves de un galvanometro, (uno de esos aparaticos con aguja que eran muy comunes en instrumentos de medida de corriente y voltaje).

El circuito debe ser lo mas analogico posible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2009)

Este integrado *LM2907 / LM2917* convierte frecuencia a tensión, con esa tensión manejas un voltímetro analógico o un mico-amperímetro


----------



## NIGASO (Feb 12, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo pero debo implementar un circuito completamente  analogico, a lo sumo se puede utilizar opamp en caso de utilizar circuitos de cruce por cero o comparadores


----------



## pepechip (Feb 13, 2009)

primeramente tienes que recortar la señal con una resistencia y un diodo, para que siempre tengas una amplitud constante, y luego haces un divisor de tension con una resistencia y un condensador.
Solo tienes que medir la tension presente en la resistencia, ya que el condensador variara su impedancia en funcion del valor de la frecuencia.


----------



## NIGASO (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey pepechip, algo asi me habian sugerido, por eso intentare hacer algunas simulaciones con esa idea. Muchas gracias por tu aporte.

En el mismo proyecto, como comente alla arriba, me piden mostrar la frecuencia medida en un galvanometro, si tienes alguna experiencia me gustaria saber que magnitud es mas recomendable utilizar para el moviemiento de la aguja del galvanometro, el voltaje medido en ese circuito que me recomiendas o la corriente derivada de ese voltaje. 

de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada


----------



## ELECTRONICA (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola! yo también debo realizar algo muy parecido a lo de NIGASO y la verdad no tengo idea de como hacerlo de forma analógica, digital seria mas fácil para mi. Agradeceria cualquier información al respecto, páginas Web donde consultar o esquemas del circuito ya que no me quedó muy claro el aporte de pepechip. Gracias de antemano y espero q podamos ayudarnos!


----------

